# enable image display in w3m



## mkwan (Aug 14, 2004)

I was wondering if it is possible to enable image display in w3m using xterm.  I saw it being done in linux(I think it was Red Hat Linux, I don't know what window manager)

thanks


----------



## scruffy (Aug 15, 2004)

if you can do it in linux, you should be able to do it in os x - check out the configure options (./configure --help should do it if it's made with autoconf).  You might also need to point it to the right places to find the libraries and header files it needs for libjpeg, libpng, or whatever


----------



## mkwan (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks, I got the source code and did a manual compilation (as opposed to using darwinports) and works fine now


----------

